# Automatic Transmission Flush?



## Mz Wright112 (Jul 30, 2007)

I have a 2002 Nissan Sentra with 55k miles. Last oil change, I was told that its recommended to have a transmission flush at 50k miles. I dont have the service manual for my car - so I'm not sure if its part of the scheduled maintenance. 

I have asked around and researched online and I am getting conflicting answers - some people say a flush is bad and others recommend it. 

Any advice? PLEASSSE! Thanks!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

my advice is just a drain and fill


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

Normally you don't get the fluid out of the Torque convertor when you just drain it. I'm pretty sure most "flush" machines get all the fluid out.

IMO Most small cars may never need the fluid changed. I've heard of several and seen a few (compact cars) that have never had the ATF changed, and it was not a problem. If you still wanted to I would wait until over 100k. Not that changing it at 55k is a bad idea, probably just a waste of money. ATF is a bright maroonish red color. If it gets to be dark red (almost a brown color) it might be a good idea to change it.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

B15 I think was either 50k or 55k, for the service on the tranny fluid. Have it flushed. Also, stop by the dealer to see if your car is one of the Sentras that had the oil burning issue. Was a major problem in the 01-04 cars, don't remember if it carried over to 05.


----------

